# wax wax and more wax....



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

Silver4evr said:


> http://www.meguiars.com/whatsnew/techwax.cfm


any stores that sell it?


----------



## Silver4evr (Feb 15, 2004)

*TOLL FREE* *1.800.347.5700* 
Here's Meguiar's number.


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

I've seen the new NXT stuff online, either Autogeek.net or properautocare.com. 
My preference is Klasse all in one and Klasse high gloss sealant glaze twice a year followed by P21S applied more frequently. Looks great. This is after trying different brands. I do not like Maguiar's #26 paste wax not because of the way it looks but because of the difficulty of applying and removing it.
:drive:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

kevmo said:


> any stores that sell it?


I'm sure it'll start turning up at places like Target and Kragen.

I've been using Meguiar's stuff for a while now. I usually perform a two or three coat process in order to get that super glistening shine. One layer of wax really won't get you there.

I forgot the 'steps' that Meguiar's recommends but it's something like this:

1- clean the paint (clay bar)
2- fill in minute scratches (Scratch X)
3- clean again (Cleaner wax)
4- polish (a polishing agent)
5- Protect with a layer of wax

Then again, there's many philosophies when it comes to waxing a car.


----------



## stevebbay (Feb 29, 2004)

I mostly agree with sergiok. I detail cars in the bay area and have found that the best treatment for paint is a paint cleaner (any major brand will do, try the 'step 1' product of any three step paint system like mcguires or mothers) followed by a glaze with 3M hand glaze (the absolute best glaze I've tried) then followed by a coating of p21s wax (my favorite, though expensive) or armorall wax (the best low-end wax, according to Guru Reports). Keep in mind that most Zymol products are manufactured by Turtle Wax, they don't deserve the hype they once did. Also stay away from cleaner waxes (how can something remove old wax and apply a new coat at the same time?). I haven't caught on to the whole clay bar fad yet, im a bit skeptical but I plan on trying it out soon. Good luck, email me if you have questions.

Steve
[email protected]


----------



## Philip (Nov 3, 2005)

*Meguiar's NXT*

neguiar's NXT is available in Liquid and Paste at
www.firstplaceautollc.com In stock all the time.

Check out


----------

